# To upgrade or not?



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Im really debating upgrading my biocube 14 to a 55 gallon and am wondering if it would be worth it? I have had my biocube 14 set up for close to 5 months and was just offered a 1 month old pristine 55 gallon tank for $45. My only hesitation is that I just got my biocube set up with a bunch of new equipment to where I can focus my money and stocking the tank

In all reality if I got the 55 gallon (having both the biocube and 55 is not an option) all I would have to upgrade is the protein skimmer (currently tunze 9002) and overflow if the tank is tempered and can't drill it. Along with more live sand and live rock. My current setup already has a 20 gallon sump with a magdrive 7, available 165W of LED lighting, 200 watt aqueon pro heater and jbj ATO. I set p the tank to only have to get very few things when I eventually upgraded but did think the opportunity would arrive so soon!

What do you guys think, upgrade to the 55g or just be content with what I currently have? I love the idea of a larger tank but am on the fence.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

Pristine 55 Gallon for $45................sounds pretty much like a no-brainer to me. 
I'd keep both but as you said that's not an option, then the 55 G would be my choice.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes prestine as in the owner now bought it brand new used it for a month and now just wants it out of the house. The thing doesn't have a scratch on it. But thanks for going me the push over the fence...I'm gonna buy it.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

woody019 said:


> Yes prestine as in the owner now bought it brand new used it for a month and now just wants it out of the house. The thing doesn't have a scratch on it. But thanks for going me the push over the fence...I'm gonna buy it.


I don't think it took a push.............just a little nudge. *r2

Congrats......please post some pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you have a Petco in your area I would wait for the 1$ per gallon sale and get a 40B for $40.The difference in the depth of the tank will help with lighting,and the extra 6 inches in width will be very nice.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ok so I have a plan and sticking to it lol. I picked up the 55 galling earlier, and after thinking about placement and how I was going to make the set up look as clean as possible. I decided on an overhaul, thinking "go big or go home." Im going to keep 12 of my 30 cichlids in my 75g and give the others to my uncle (Im the one taking care of his tank anyways). Transfer them and all the equipment to the 55 gallon and put that tank on the desk that the biocube is on now and just so happens to be 50" long. Re-coup some money by selling the biocube, tunze 9002 protein skimmer and jabeo wp-10 powerhead/wavermaker in order to upgrade the powerhead/wavermaker to the jabeo wp-25 or wp-30 and a proper size protein skimmer. Any suggestions on the skimmer would be appreciated! 

For the grand finally drill/plumb/set-up the 75g as SW and transfer everything from the biocube to the 75g. The deciding factor was that the 75g would look the best (among other benefits) because it already has a proper/nice store bought stand. That I can hide all of my equipment, look the cleanest and require the least amount of effort to set-up i.e. not having to worry about enclosing/reinforcing the desk that the 55g will go on. Also just bought 60° lenses for the two 6"x10" (24-3W CREE led's a piece) DIY LED fixtures I had from RapidLED. I would think that would get me proper light penetration and light output for the tank. I know that only gets me 144 Watts or 1.9 WPG (an arbitrary reference) but without going through the trouble of actually doing all the calculations to get an actual number, I can almost guarantee the luminous flux aka light intensity (what actually matters) is more then enough for a reef tank.

Also bought 3 more 20lb bags of live sand, a 160 gallon bucket of reef crystals, a couple bulkheads and a 1" diamond glass cutting bit for the output into the sump. Before I get doing all this please chime in with suggestions because I'm positive I'm missing something small along the line, that ill kick myself in the butt for! I want to make my new tank as best as possible this time around because I made the mistake of not asking the last time around with the biocube and found myself with the troubles of trying to add stuff with fish already in the tank.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Here are the before pics. After pics will be up by tuesday at the latest.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

what about this bad boy!?

Protein Skimmer Power Pro SS 4 | eBay


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

woody019 said:


> what about this bad boy!?
> 
> Protein Skimmer Power Pro SS 4 | eBay


WoW......that's almost as tall as I am. *w3
Way cool...


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Why on earth would you run a 5' skimmer thats only rated for 180g? And you still need the intake pump?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

No need to do LED watts per gallon, it doesn't translate with LEDs. Figure 50-60 watts of 3w LEDs is the same as a 250w metal halide. Blue is the light penetrator, and you only need a handful of white or cool white leds. 144w for a 55g tank is more than enough. I'd also not use 60 optics, but rather 120 degree, 60 is focusing to much light in one area.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

I just realized my sarcasm didn't translate into text! I'm not what so ever serious. What would recommend for a skimmer?

As for the LEDs they come at 120 degrees so that works out I'll just leave them that way. Idk the exact number without counting but the majority of the 48 LEDs are royal blue, a Handful of cool whites, 2 660nm deep red, 4 "semi" UV, and 4 cyan. With 6 Dimmable drivers. 

But sorry for the jumbled words I'm actually setting up my 75gallon for saltwater and putting my cichlids in the 55g.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You looking for Hang On Back Skimmer or In Sump?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Although the design(internal parts) of the skimmer seem questionable I'm all for the BIGGEST skimmer possible.For $50(if they take that bid) I don't think you could go wrong.I have a Huge skimmer on my 120,and besides the ozone it may be the biggest difference maker I got going.
Make sure your 75 is not tempered before you "bust" out the drill bit!
Are you going to build your own overflow/skimmer box?Coast to coast? Or buy a premade one or just have pipes from the bulkheads?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

coralbandit said:


> Although the design(internal parts) of the skimmer seem questionable I'm all for the BIGGEST skimmer possible.For $50(if they take that bid) I don't think you could go wrong.I have a Huge skimmer on my 120,and besides the ozone it may be the biggest difference maker I got going.
> Make sure your 75 is not tempered before you "bust" out the drill bit!
> Are you going to build your own overflow/skimmer box?Coast to coast? Or buy a premade one or just have pipes from the bulkheads?


That skimmer may not cost him alot, its getting the proper pump thats going to hurt. Im all for th biggest you can get also, but not one thats taller than my tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> That skimmer may not cost him alot, its getting the proper pump thats going to hurt. Im all for th biggest you can get also, but not one thats taller than my tank.


A good DC pump could be had for under $200 bucks.a good investment as it could be used for anything,they are electronically controllable for flow.
BUT it really does appear the skimmer is miising more than the pump.Mostly the input and becket injector which are not cheap either.
The skimmer is made by MTC.I searchesd hard as I have a MTC HSA 1000 that I got from the NJ 120 giveaway and it is the BOMB! a huge(48 inch tall) peace of art!
Here is a link to a MTC site,just an easy to clean injector(I got it with mine) cost $100!It looks like the skimmer is missing the input tube(s).I couldn't even make out all of what was going on with skimmer or if previous owner "ALTERED" IT? If it was good to go I would drive the 200miles to Long Island myself for that beast, but it (along with price) seem very suspicious.My HSA was $650 I believe without pump or easy clean becket injctor(or the ozone and everything else that came with it{replacement ozone unit,waste collector(MTC),replacement pump(blue line externals)}).......


index


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

I was looking to do in sump but something that would work external, I could do, I have a empty room behind the wall of the 75g tank. I want to stay away from HOB skimmers. As for plumbing I was panning on threw tank with bulkheads. But nothing has been done yet so I could possibly change the plans. I don't want to do a HOB overflow. With the threw tank with bulkheads would I do 1 or 2 standpipes? One on each corner?

Im not going to get the 5ft skimmer, by time I got done paying for gas for my truck plus the skimmer and traveling all the way to long island I would be close if not over $300, not even including replacement parts. Just not worth it to me. I want to over size the skimmer but a $500 skimmer is not pheasable at this point. So I'm looking into used. 

What do you guys think about this...its a euro reef rs180. With a little research unless I stand corrected was made by reef dynamics. Meaning that reef dynamics was previously euro reef.

Euro Reef RS 180 Skimmer | eBay


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Also as for the tempered glass, I know for a fact that the bottom pane is tempered. As for the viewing panes I was told by my LFS that they weren't tempered. Seems logical to me as he has 50+ self drilled tanks in his store. But I can't be 100% sure that my viewing panes aren't tempered. Your thoughts?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

That skimmer seems to be pretty good.
I would think you want to drill holes for bulkheads on the back of the tank up near top for a coast to coast overflow?
I wouldn't consider drilling the bottom of any tanks today as most are tempered!
RM has taught me well so I'll get you on the right track;
BeanAnimal's Bar and Grill - Silent and Fail-Safe Overflow System
Bean animal is rated very highly by many established reefers,and it just seems safer and more do able to drill up high(low holes have water pressure like head on a pump and leak easier).
Next I'll link you to drilling/overflow site;How to Drill and Aquarium and install an Internal Overflow - Bulk Reef Supply
BRS has some pretty good products(got my ro/di and refills from them) and some very handy videos.They also sell overflows ,along with drill bits so you could customise your set up how you want.
Search out anything "bean animal" and you will find very good info!


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> That skimmer seems to be pretty good.
> I would think you want to drill holes for bulkheads on the back of the tank up near top for a coast to coast overflow?
> I wouldn't consider drilling the bottom of any tanks today as most are tempered!
> RM has taught me well so I'll get you on the right track;
> ...


Ya wasn't even considering touching the bottom pane! These sites look great though. Im going to do the set up you just suggested. I also have a RO/DI from BRS.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Not 100% done as you can tell with the lights. I haven't hooked up the 2 other drivers to the right side. Its all plumbed though. But anyways thought I would throw an update. Glad you suggested the coast to coast! Dead silent.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow!Very nice!
Do you have check valves on the returns?
Have you killed the power to see how much syphons back to filter?
That looks real nice,GOOD WORK!


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

VERY cool! *o2

You did a good job....
Coralbandit is right, do yourself a favor and check the water levels when you cut power. 

What's the plan for covering up the plumbing from view? 
You should be proud of your accomplishments.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thank you! The return pipes are as follows...return pump to a "quick disconnect," through a check valve (so the intakes don't back siphon) to a T-Pipe up to the tank. The first thing I did was cut the power after I got everything running. All good on that because of the over flow box it actually doesn't drain very much back into the sump as I was expecting. All the piping is 1" PVC pipe. Im working on fine tuning things and cleaning everything up still. I just got to mounting the power strips off the ground, cleaning up the rats nest of wires up and labeling them haha. 

Haven't decided what I'm gonna do to hide the piping from view yet. I was thinking just the solid colored laminated stuff from the LFS. Unless you guys have something better!


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Also here is a better pic now that everything has cleared up and have all the lights hooked up.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ended up with a Reef Octopus DNW-200 for a skimmer. Got a deal on it for $175 new w/free shipping on ebay. BRS is selling them for $400. The Skimmer is working great, plumbed it inline with the overflow.


----------

